# Why is firewood so expensive?



## af2018 (Nov 12, 2018)

I got quoted for $80 per face cord.
$960 for four full cords.

Im trying to rationalize it and would appreciate clarification.

Our guy has a firewood processor more than likely paid off. He *sits* in a seat as he cuts the tree, plops it in the processor, and the machine cuts and splits the wood to size. He then *sits* in a seat in the skid-steer and loads it into a truck. He then *sits* in a seat and drives it to my house where the truck *automatically* dumps the wood... he gets paid almost $1,000 just like that.. and drives off.

Am i wrong to assume that the cost of firewood is due to the *convenience* of it more than the actual product? Yes, i didn't have to cut down the tree or split it... but it seems like firewood should be around $30 a face cord.

I know they have to pay for gas, fuel, maintenance, possibly an employee or two.. but come on now. Almost $1,000 for wood??

Is there anyone out there who sells their own firewood who can clear up for me what I'm missing?

Honest question here.. when you're done dumping the load and you're driving off and have $1,000+ in your pocket.. do you laugh or call your customers 'suckers' for paying for something that cost you much less?

Even more... a lot of these guys have tree removal services. So.. they're getting PAID to cut the tree down, but then are being PAID again for the same product!???

So when the first customer thanks them for removing the tree, the owner knows that the product they just cut down and was paid to do so will be sold for even more profit!

It's almost like its one of those businesses all firewood people DONT want you to know about or think about starting so that you don't take business away from them. I feel I should get into the business.

And whats worse is many of these people spout their wood is seasoned when in reality its not. Ive only found one guy who actually cuts and splits and STACKS his wood (not in piles or cuts the tree the day before delivery).


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 12, 2018)

Well there's a little more to it then that, but not quite a $240.00 dollars worth for a cord. 
Take into a count the cost of health insurance, the same coverage 8 years ago (if its offered anymore has almost doubled) local property taxes have gone up, cola (cost of living) has gone up, fuel, truck repairs (parts & labor), interest rates, business insurance / taxes have gone up. 
What has gone down is forestry, in the northeast, many paper mills have slowed, lumber production has nudged up, but only enough to keep timber prices steady but not bring in droves of guys into the woods / industry, so there are less tree tops to get, meaning supply and demand is low for tree tops, but lumber trees have a higher dollar figure. 
Imo - I source my own wood, but I have noticed the cost for firewood slowly creep up over the years, when I first started burning we were at $150 a cord, it then creep up because of high fuel prices, then came down when the hurricane and early fall storms hit, due to high supply and minimum demand; then 2 bad winters in a row and we're at $200.00 per cord, a truck load of logs has been fairly stable in cost, between $400.00-$500.00 depending on how far the delivery is, or if you specifically ordering a certain size or species.


----------



## af2018 (Nov 12, 2018)

kennyp2339 said:


> Well there's a little more to it then that, but not quite a $240.00 dollars worth for a cord.
> Take into a count the cost of health insurance, the same coverage 8 years ago (if its offered anymore has almost doubled) local property taxes have gone up, cola (cost of living) has gone up, fuel, truck repairs (parts & labor), interest rates, business insurance / taxes have gone up.
> What has gone down is forestry, in the northeast, many paper mills have slowed, lumber production has nudged up, but only enough to keep timber prices steady but not bring in droves of guys into the woods / industry, so there are less tree tops to get, meaning supply and demand is low for tree tops, but lumber trees have a higher dollar figure.
> Imo - I source my own wood, but I have noticed the cost for firewood slowly creep up over the years, when I first started burning we were at $150 a cord, it then creep up because of high fuel prices, then came down when the hurricane and early fall storms hit, due to high supply and minimum demand; then 2 bad winters in a row and we're at $200.00 per cord, a truck load of logs has been fairly stable in cost, between $400.00-$500.00 depending on how far the delivery is, or if you specifically ordering a certain size or species.




are you saying i could BUY a truckload of logs uncut and just cut them myself for cheaper?????


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 12, 2018)

af2018 said:


> are you saying i could BUY a truckload of logs uncut and just cut them myself for cheaper?????


Yup a tandem log truck will yield between 6&7 cords (4x4x8') per cord


----------



## johneh (Nov 12, 2018)

We process our own fire wood select cutting 
We cut 20 cords during the winter 5 cord for me and 5 
each for my 2 sons . The extra 5 is for a friend who trucks
it home for use . We have been doing this for the last 20
years with my boys and add 20 more years for just me . 
When I started the cost was 18 dollars a cord and now 40
years later it costs 92 dollars a cord . . You can by a truck
load of 8 cords in log length and the cost this past year is 1250 dollars
( hard wood maple ,beech and oak) 
works out to 156.25  but you have to process so there is work involved 
I enjoy the processing and at 70 years old am happy I can still do it


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 12, 2018)

I've cut a few cords since I got a stove, $240 isn't enough for me to do it for a living, I'll do it for myself and somewhat free heat. My BIL does it the old fashioned way and charges $180 per cord. Sometimes he has to pay the landowner per cord that he cuts from. Still cheaper than oil.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Nov 12, 2018)

Have you processed a cord of wood, tree to CSS?  
Have you priced out a wood processor, conveyor,  and dump truck?
A cord of firewood is like 110 gallons of fuel IIRC. How much is #2 fuel oil right now?

More importantly, this person has the firewood, you need it.  Supply and demand.  The american dream.  Small business ownership.

You pay for two things:  Those you can't do, and those you don't want to.

Not impressed by the rant.


----------



## zrock (Nov 12, 2018)

The guys equipment is not cheap to buy or repair and maintain. 20g for a processor, 80g for a skid steer, 20g for a truck and these are all low ball prices. Costs him probably 180 per hour min yo operate equipment by the time u pay wages, insurance, maint, and anything else I missed. Then the cost of a major brake down or replace equipment. Not to mention the cost of wood it's not all free to him. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Nov 12, 2018)

@af2018, sounds like you need to buy your own logs and process it yourself. Last time I bought a tri-axle load it cost $90/cord. Maybe then you'll humble yourself.


----------



## GadDummit (Nov 12, 2018)

Just order your own logs or put an offer on craigslist "Will cut down your old rotten trees for free. Trying to keep family warm in winter" or something. You'll get hits. You will have to work, but I don't think you're afraid of that. That's what we did and one of the places that had us cut wood has more cedar, oak, and cottonwood than we can ever burn. And we have free access for as long as we want.


----------



## wooduser (Nov 13, 2018)

Ummm.  Many of the tree services around here have a shredder that will shred any wood thrown into it.  That's what happens to the wood.

Most of the rest seem to leave rounds of wood for the homeowner to use or dispose of. 

A homeowner who doesn't have a use for the wood is lucky if he can get the contractor to haul it away for free.

Personally,  if I wanted to pay for fuel,  I'd just turn up the thermostat and use my gas furnace.

But I can get scrap wood for free,  so I burn that for fun and because I like to be frugal.  

Sounds lijke you have many choices you could make  ----that's a luxury.  Why complain?


----------



## Bad LP (Nov 13, 2018)

Is OP a part of the free stuff movement? There are a lot of moving parts in a tree processing operation and none of it is cheap. You're complaining about 250/cd csd when you could do it yourself for less or walk up to the wall and adjust a dial to stay warm.

I'm short of time so I bought 4 loads of cut and rough split at 200/load that works out to a cord of stacked. I still need to resplit all of it and let it dry in the wood shed for 2020


----------



## gzecc (Nov 13, 2018)

Anyone I have ever known that has processed their own wood has always expressed how cheap firewood is on the open market. If I sold my wood it would have to be $700 per cord to make the effort worth it. If you desire to make $10 per hour maybe you could survive here.


----------



## GadDummit (Nov 13, 2018)

gzecc said:


> Anyone I have ever known that has processed their own wood has always expressed how cheap firewood is on the open market. If I sold my wood it would have to be $700 per cord to make the effort worth it. If you desire to make $10 per hour maybe you could survive here.




Here we pay 150/rick (I think that's what yankees call a face cord) for seasoned, 90/rick for unseasoned. It's still too expensive to buy outright unless you're freezing and frugal because to run the heater at 72 degrees all month is only $400 on gas heat. I can't imagine selling my self-cut wood for less  than $200/rick cut and stacked. Takes all summer to build a nice pile of wood. And it seems it's gone in an instant. 
A puff of smoke, you might say


----------



## barnaclebob (Nov 13, 2018)

Let us know when your firewood business is booming for undercutting your 240 a cord guy.  Plenty of people get paid a whole lot to *sit* and operate machinery.  I get paid to *sit* in an *air conditioned* building all day.


----------



## Dug8498 (Nov 13, 2018)

gzecc said:


> Anyone I have ever known that has processed their own wood has always expressed how cheap firewood is on the open market. If I sold my wood it would have to be $700 per cord to make the effort worth it. If you desire to make $10 per hour maybe you could survive here.



Like he said, If I sold wood I process myself (as I dont have a splitter), I would charge over $500 per cord. When I buy wood I pay $230 per cord of hardwood delivered and I consider that to be an extremely reasonable price. I can heat our whole house, in NH, for the entire winter, using no other heat source, with 2.5 cords. That's $575 for the whole winter. If I heated using the electric heating in the house I'd be paying $400 + per month. 

I've spoken with the guy that sells us our wood. He processes 2,000 + cords per year and buys his wood in log form. This is his sole vocation. He does process it all automatically but he offers me the convenience of having good quality wood delivered already cut in the length i request and split to the size i request. If you would like wood as cheap as you want it, sounds like you better find some trees to cut down.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Nov 13, 2018)

Go process a cord by hand by yourself and then answer your own question of "what am i paying for".  Why would anyone run a business to break even?


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Nov 13, 2018)

af2018 said:


> I got quoted for $80 per face cord.
> $960 for four full cords.
> 
> Im trying to rationalize it and would appreciate clarification.
> ...



So it looks as if you think that 240 a cord is alot. Around here its 180 to 200 for mixed, 225 to 250 for all hardwood. Firewood processing is a little expensive and hard labor. That being said your price dosent seam high. It seams that you have verry little understanding of how estimates work. If i ask somone to remove a tree for me the price is to cut it down hall it away and clean up the site. The price dosent include cutting into rounds, moving the wood around, and splitting the rounds, loading the truck halling the split,dumping and stacking it for you. So your theory of a contractor being paid twice for the same product is way wrong.
If you want cheap wood you need to purchas log lenth, or green wood and split and process it yourself
If you want really really cheap wood, like free wood, go out and harvest it yourself.  Take your weekends and process it yourself, go deep in the woods and hall out as much as you want.
Let us know how you make out with it..i think you'll have a better appreciation  for us that process our own wood or the people that do it for you


----------



## Stinkpickle (Nov 13, 2018)

$80 per face cord delivered is about average around here.  I can get it cheaper by loading and hauling it myself.


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 13, 2018)

I’ve sold split firewood from time to time using an ad on Craigslist. Just for extra spending money. I get $150 for a face cord of oak delivered or $100 for pick up. Always split 2 to 3 years ago and very dry. I own the trees I’m not out looking for trees to cut. 

Most people I have sold to live in the nearest suburban community and buy it for their fireplace especially for the holidays. They don’t have trees to cut and if they did probably wouldn’t want to do the work. So to them having someone deliver them dry oak firewood is worth the $150.

To the OP have you ever cut down big trees ? Big heavy hardwoods ? Hauled the wood out of the woods, and processed it into firewood ? It’s alot of work. You have the obvious cost of chainsaws, skidding equipment like a tractor or skid steer, gas , wood hauling trailer, truck to pull trailer , etc. but what about the manual labor involved ? It’s not easy.

It’s rewarding to cut your own firewood and heat your house from your hard efforts. It’s a good workout and healthy for you. Some might say it’s even fun. 

Yes some tree service guys do sell firewood. Some sell just logs to wood burners who want to save money and process their own firewood. Many don’t sell any firewood and instead chip it and haul it to a city recycling center where it is used to make clean power and get paid for it. But a tree service has a lot of expenses. Big equipment to pay for, big workers comp premiums, etc. You don’t expect them to give the wood away ? 

I don’t think firewood dealers are making a ton of money. I think dollar for dollar if you were heating with wood full time on an outdoor boiler, wood will be cheaper to purchase for a heating season than fuel oil or propane.


----------



## jetsam (Nov 13, 2018)

I've never bought firewood, but I can tell you that I wouldn't sell you a cord of mine for $250.


----------



## Manly (Nov 14, 2018)

GadDummit said:


> Here we pay 150/rick (I think that's what yankees call a face cord) for seasoned, 90/rick for unseasoned. It's still too expensive to buy outright unless you're freezing and frugal because to run the heater at 72 degrees all month is only $400 on gas heat. I can't imagine selling my self-cut wood for less  than $200/rick cut and stacked. Takes all summer to build a nice pile of wood. And it seems it's gone in an instant.
> A puff of smoke, you might say



I can relate to your comment. I get my log length wood from a friend who cuts trees. He dumps them in my back yard, then I'm on my own to turn them into fuel. I have a couple of high quality chain saws, a 1970 vintage John Deere splitter that I have overhauled (Good old Yankee ingenuity), and my own labor. If I calculated just the time I spend processing at my exceptionally high Yankee wage, I suspect a cord would be worth a grand or more. Bottom line, it is a labor of love and the love of the fire. I could heat with oil at a reasonable cost, but we love the flame and local heat. In my area of New England, we buy, sell and burn wood by the cord; 128 square feet. Never saw or heard of wood being sold by a face or a rick in this area. I do have a rick who lives down the street who burns wood and my wife said he has a nice face, but that's about the connection I've experienced with ricks, face and wood. Just sayin.


----------



## GadDummit (Nov 14, 2018)

Manly said:


> I do have a rick who lives down the street who burns wood and my wife said he has a nice face, but that's about the connection I've experienced with ricks, face and wood. Just sayin.







Awesome! But you're right, it's a labor of love for the flame. We like the smell/sound/feel of a crackling wood fire and so we put effort into that. Heck, I got 4 kids so some of us like the fire a bit too much, but putting a pile together is theraputic too. It gives us time to think, bond with family if we make the kids get involved, it burns our fat bellies off and it's one of the few harmless hobbies you can have anymore (for now).


----------



## jetsam (Nov 14, 2018)

Tell Rick to eat hearty... we need him to have as many BTUs as possible in him.

Because... reasons.  If he asks.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Nov 14, 2018)

$240 per cord would be a decent price where i live. Dropping the trees in the woods, hauling them out, bucking them up, chipping/disposing of the brush, splitting the logs. It's a lot of work, not to mention the equipment, etc. I get asked for some of my wood every year, I think it's crazy someone would think I would just give it away.


----------



## Dataman (Nov 14, 2018)

Where I live there is still lots of Downed Trees.   U can't give wood away for 100 bucks a cord.    White Pine too.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Nov 14, 2018)

Also I don't know anyone who's gotten rich running a firewood business.


----------



## The.Devo (Nov 14, 2018)

Vermont...Bernie Sanders...Poor me...everything should be free


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Nov 14, 2018)

LOL.. Just go out there and split your own.. Look "free wood"..


----------



## Chas0218 (Nov 14, 2018)

I do it because it is still 1/6 my fuel oil bill. In 1 season I paid for my chainsaw, and wood splitter plus $1000 more in savings. I would go through about $3000/yr. for heating my house with fuel oil. It costs be about $75 for 2 cords to cut, split and haul it from my parents house to mine. I try to find it locally where someone just wants to get rid of the wood but I can't make it there fast enough. I have 40 acres with a mix of hardwoods and poplar but like to bring it from my fathers being I don't have a ton of hardwoods compared to their 130 acres worth of Ash, Maple and Beech. I can heat my house for 1 winter with 6 cords of wood so it doesn't cost me much. I would rather heat with wood anyway I like the heat from it and saves me a ton of money. I can usually fell the 6 cords I need and have it CSS in 2 days with help 4 without so I'm not spending a ton of time doing it .


----------



## Woody5506 (Nov 14, 2018)

You think it should be $30/face cord? Where exactly does that number come from? Have you ever processed a facecord from tree to firewood, including stacking? 

Usually my effort goes like this:

Search craigslist, contact whoever has free wood and if I'm lucky they actually get back to me,  drive out usually after work (in a diesel truck), load wood, come home and unload, get around to splitting/stacking when I can (usually well over an hour just into that)...


This is why I refuse to sell wood - Cant charge enough for it.


----------



## bholler (Nov 14, 2018)

Woody5506 said:


> You think it should be $30/face cord? Where exactly does that number come from? Have you ever processed a facecord from tree to firewood, including stacking?
> 
> Usually my effort goes like this:
> 
> ...


Yeah i have plenty of other things i can do that pay way more than a couple dollars an hour i would make processing wood.  I am happy to do for myself because i enjoy it.  But i dont enjoy it that much.


----------



## Woody5506 (Nov 14, 2018)

bholler said:


> Yeah i have plenty of other things i can do that pay way more than a couple dollars an hour i would make processing wood.  I am happy to do for myself because i enjoy it.  But i dont enjoy it that much.




No kidding, and if you end up with a surplus for yourself then it's just even better seasoned for when you do get around to burning it.


----------



## ErikR (Nov 14, 2018)

af2018 said:


> are you saying i could BUY a truckload of logs uncut and just cut them myself for cheaper?????





I know prices for wood and services can vary a lot, depending on location, but here's an example of costs based on *my* location... Prices just verified on Craigslist.

A full logging truck of allegedly all oak, NOT the the prettiest wood I've ever seen, but delivered within 30 miles of the logger's location, is going for $1200.00 for 12 cords... a big, long, stack of loose logs on a truck and a pup trailer... More $$ if he's got to drive farther..

If you don't want to move, cut, split, and stack a whole truck load of logs by your self and need help, there are guys that will bring a firewood processor to your place, set it up and process your logs for you.. Around my location, it's $35 a cord IF you have a skid steer to bring him the logs... and make that $50 a cord if he has to bring his own skid steer... His equipment may be paid off but that doesn't make his services any cheaper!!

So, a full logging truck ($1200) + someone to process it ( 12x$50= $600 ) = 1800 for your firewood. Keep in mind that the 12 "logging cords" that you bought, now that it's cut and split into 16" pieces, is going to probably only produce 10+ cords of firewood (in stacks 4' x 4' x 8') That makes for $180 *cost *on the cords of wood... Divide that by 3 for $60.00 in *cost* for each "face cord".....

Yes, you can save money, but after all that, plus time invested in "seasoning" it...... *How much would you sell it for*???? Don't forget, to figure in you time to load it up, deliver it, unload it, and drive home!

Try CSS'ing 4 or 5 cords by hand or even with a hydraulic log splitter and I'd bet your asking price would go up considerably more!

Other than that... *Welcome to the forum!*


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 14, 2018)

BIGChrisNH said:


> Also I don't know anyone who's gotten rich running a firewood business.


I do, my BIL did very well and retired early, for his retirement activity he cuts wood. I guess he cant get enough.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Nov 14, 2018)

F*** Bernie Sanders.  I am actually surprised Vermont doesn't have a state run firewood subsidy.

I don't process firewood because it is easy, cheaper, or fun to do.  
I process firewood because it is hard work, I enjoy the time working, and it has to do with self reliance.  Nothing worth doing is easy.  There are no handouts.  
Anyone that comes up my driveway appreciates the work involved in making my firewood stacks.....


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Nov 15, 2018)

If the OP is legit, it's an obvious lack of business sense. You have to crawl before you can walk, and walk before you can run. Guys that run large processors and equipment do so because they've built a business that gave them the opportunity to take some risks and operate on a large scale. Smaller companies may not have the same output, but their profit margins may be comparable because they have less overhead. So "sitting" may be a benefit of working hard, paying your dues and being smart.  Not to forget working smarter, not .........  This one sure ruffled some feathers and for good reason, but i cant help but think this might have been a trollin post.


----------



## MisterFixIT (Nov 15, 2018)

> Why is firewood so expensive

https://reno.craigslist.org/grd/d/almond-firewood/6709315569.html

Because the "1/2 cord" measures 3'x3'x5' ... ha ha.   

Just about every firewood place around here plays these games so nobody knows what an actual cord is.  Their eye balls would pop out of their skull if they realized a real cord of hardwood cost near a 1/2 grand.


----------



## wooduser (Nov 15, 2018)

I'll bet there are plenty of people who wondered why firewood was so expensive.

Some probably went out and bought a chainsaw, splitter and such,  paying good money up front.

After doing the hard labor of actually processing firewood,  I'll bet most of them understood not why it was expensive,  but why it was a bargain at the price.


----------



## leonardo (Nov 15, 2018)

Chimney Smoke said:


> Go process a cord by hand by yourself and then answer your own question of "what am i paying for".  Why would anyone run a business to break even?


great answer chimney smoke, you are a wise man.  the big question is whether the whiner will read your response.?  the bigger question is will he comprehend?


----------



## jetsam (Nov 15, 2018)

wooduser said:


> I'll bet there are plenty of people who wondered why firewood was so expensive.
> 
> Some probably went out and bought a chainsaw, splitter and such,  paying good money up front.
> 
> After doing the hard labor of actually processing firewood,  I'll bet most of them understood not why it was expensive,  but why it was a bargain at the price.



I wouldn't heat with wood if I had to pay for wood. The time and effort spent wood processing is the part that gives me the sense that I am heating the house on a cold night, and I am currently knocking the gas/oil/electric bill down to zero.   If you're paying $250 cord, why not just use a form of heat that doesn't require you to carry it inside and load the stove and clean the stove and sweep the flue, etc?

Wood heat is definitely not for everyone.  I saw two guys loading up those baggies of kindling that Home Depot calls firewood the other day. (If you're not familiar, it's a tiny mesh bag full of 2" - 3" splits for $6, which comes out to roughly $1200/cord.)  

Guy One: "I use so much of this because I have a WOOD STOVE!"  Guy Two: "Oh, be careful, that's why my friend's house burned down. You should get a fireplace!"


----------



## Dug8498 (Nov 15, 2018)

jetsam said:


> I wouldn't heat with wood if I had to pay for wood. The time and effort spent wood processing is the part that gives me the sense that I am heating the house on a cold night, and I am currently knocking the gas/oil/electric bill down to zero.   If you're paying $250 cord, why not just use a form of heat that doesn't require you to carry it inside and load the stove and clean the stove and sweep the flue, etc?
> 
> Wood heat is definitely not for everyone.  I saw two guys loading up those baggies of kindling that Home Depot calls firewood the other day. (If you're not familiar, it's a tiny mesh bag full of 2" - 3" splits for $6, which comes out to roughly $1200/cord.)
> 
> Guy One: "I use so much of this because I have a WOOD STOVE!"  Guy Two: "Oh, be careful, that's why my friend's house burned down. You should get a fireplace!"



I understand what you’re saying, but even at $230 per cord, which is what I pay, I am saving thousands of dollars every winter over the electric heating system that’s in our house. I could also install an oil or propane heating system that would cost many thousands of dollars to install and would still be more expensive every month to run than burning wood is for me... I do also process wood when I can get it, but I don’t have trees on my property I can cut down and I don’t have a ton of free time, so paying $230 for about 2 months of heat is more than reasonable for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetsam (Nov 15, 2018)

Dug8498 said:


> I understand what you’re saying, but even at $230 per cord, which is what I pay, I am saving thousands of dollars every winter over the electric heating system that’s in our house. I could also install an oil or propane heating system that would cost many thousands of dollars to install and would still be more expensive every month to run than burning wood is for me... I do also process wood when I can get it, but I don’t have trees on my property I can cut down and I don’t have a ton of free time, so paying $230 for about 2 months of heat is more than reasonable for me



Well, if there's an outright cost savings, that's an incentive for most people.  Local prices for gas/electricity/oil change the math considerably as you travel.

I imagine I could actually save money at $250/cord here too, since there's no natural gas- and propane, oil, and electricity are all a lot more expensive than the national average (electricity is more than double).  I don't know if I WOULD, though... I'd have to run the numbers. 

I do know that when I get too old for wood processing, solar panels and a battery bank will be doing most of my heating, wherever I am.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 15, 2018)

jetsam said:


> I wouldn't heat with wood if I had to pay for wood. The time and effort spent wood processing is the part that gives me the sense that I am heating the house on a cold night, and I am currently knocking the gas/oil/electric bill down to zero.   If you're paying $250 cord, why not just use a form of heat that doesn't require you to carry it inside and load the stove and clean the stove and sweep the flue, etc?
> 
> Wood heat is definitely not for everyone.  I saw two guys loading up those baggies of kindling that Home Depot calls firewood the other day. (If you're not familiar, it's a tiny mesh bag full of 2" - 3" splits for $6, which comes out to roughly $1200/cord.)
> 
> Guy One: "I use so much of this because I have a WOOD STOVE!"  Guy Two: "Oh, be careful, that's why my friend's house burned down. You should get a fireplace!"


Even if I paid $250 a cord, )I never have) a season would cost me $1,000, I save at least $2,000 in oil using wood some years more and my house is always nice and warm when before it wasn't. I'd still be ahead of the game.


----------



## Dug8498 (Nov 15, 2018)

jetsam said:


> Well, if there's an outright cost savings, that's an incentive for most people.  Local prices for gas/electricity/oil change the math considerably as you travel.
> 
> I imagine I could actually save money at $250/cord here too, since there's no natural gas- and propane, oil, and electricity are all a lot more expensive than the national average (electricity is more than double).  I don't know if I WOULD, though... I'd have to run the numbers.
> 
> I do know that when I get too old for wood processing, solar panels and a battery bank will be doing most of my heating, wherever I am.



Right on, Solar would be awesome. I hope to one day have some panels installed, or maybe do a geothermal setup, or a combination of both. For now, wood is our cheapest option by far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blades (Nov 15, 2018)

besides the fuel cost of oil propane or gas, there is the added charge of electric to run same- until the power goes out then you freeze.  
most of the wood i use i get for free- but as is stated else where, that free comes with a cost. Just had my Propane tank topped off- $ 400/1.59/gal + tax around here that is about 2 cord "green" wood cut and split  +delivery.  so it will be 2 years before it is usable. Properly Kiln dried is pushing $500/cord. Conventional stack and wait dried stuff about $350 or so for a cord.  ( course we all know that is a myth propagated by the sellers 95% of the time)( looks dry on the outside dripping wet inside)  normal use for my stove is about 3-4 cord a season, That propane is only going to last till apx Feb 1 if used for heating 24/ 7 maybe less depending on weather. My wood stove can cut just about 3/4 of the propane cost out of the budget,  The wood processing and transport would add some back in. Runs me about $10 to transport a cord plus  up to 50 miles  add another $20/cord for processing fuels.  so that would bring me to about $120 wood vs  $1200 propane for the season ( amount I spent last year sans stove- new to me abode).


----------



## Rich L (Nov 15, 2018)

af2018 said:


> I got quoted for $80 per face cord.
> $960 for four full cords.
> 
> Im trying to rationalize it and would appreciate clarification.
> ...


  If I was buying wood I'd gooble up that price for four cords.Some of the garden shops in my area want $600.00 a cord.The cheapest that I've seen for seasoned wood is $300.00 a cord.So as far as I can see your doing just fine.


----------



## KJamesJR (Nov 15, 2018)

$240 isn’t bad per cord. I think it’s better than most prices around my area.

Buying a grapple is cheaper if you don’t mind splitting and waiting a year or more to use it.

Still cheaper than propane.


----------



## saewoody (Nov 15, 2018)

MisterFixIT said:


> > Why is firewood so expensive
> 
> https://reno.craigslist.org/grd/d/almond-firewood/6709315569.html
> 
> ...



We want that Craigslist post to live on in posterity. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saewoody (Nov 15, 2018)

Manly said:


> I can relate to your comment. I get my log length wood from a friend who cuts trees. He dumps them in my back yard, then I'm on my own to turn them into fuel. I have a couple of high quality chain saws, a 1970 vintage John Deere splitter that I have overhauled (Good old Yankee ingenuity), and my own labor. If I calculated just the time I spend processing at my exceptionally high Yankee wage, I suspect a cord would be worth a grand or more. Bottom line, it is a labor of love and the love of the fire. I could heat with oil at a reasonable cost, but we love the flame and local heat. In my area of New England, we buy, sell and burn wood by the cord; 128 square feet. Never saw or heard of wood being sold by a face or a rick in this area. I do have a rick who lives down the street who burns wood and my wife said he has a nice face, but that's about the connection I've experienced with ricks, face and wood. Just sayin.



So out of curiosity, has your wife ever mentioned what she thinks about Rick’s wood? Or just his face?[emoji6][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 15, 2018)

I don’t make much selling firewood. But I did calculate my time expenses etc years ago ( way before I even started burning my family and I go through 20 plus cords every spring just to cook down maple syrup I’m a newer wood burner but not new to making firewood )

If I sell a face cord for $100 picked up at my place I’m at or around $30 per hour. Not that bad really. But I own the trees. My chainsaws are long since paid for. My splitter is paid for. My tractor is paid for etc ( ok it’s a 60 year old farmall given to me by family who cares it skids wood just fine )

That said I’m feeling compelled to make this post because 1 hour ago my door bell rang. My nearest neighbor who is over a half mile away apparently told his work buddy that I sell wood. Really I don’t. I just put a CL add up around the holidays to make extra cash. Anyways guy shows up and asks what I can spare for his outdoor wood bolier. We filed his 16 foot dump trailer completely full. My greenest wood cut this past spring. He gave me $300 cash. I didn’t do nothing but watch him and his 2 teenage sons load their trailer.

Easiest $300 I ever made. No idea how much he got. I honestly didn’t care. That $300 more in my wallet. You can make money selling wood. Just not a lot though. It’s hit or miss.

And before anyone says I’m crazy for just guessing at the wood I’m selling I live in the middle of nowhere. I’m in the heartland ( mid west ) where corn fields and dairy farms are all you see for miles. We help each other out around here and honestly I felt a little bad taking that guys $300. He asked how much I wanted I said whatever he thinks is fair. That’s country folk.


----------



## Jags (Nov 15, 2018)

“That’s country folk”

From one Midwest corn cob to another....that speaks volumes.  Thank you.


----------



## Hasufel (Nov 16, 2018)

saewoody said:


> So out of curiosity, has your wife ever mentioned what she thinks about Rick’s wood? Or just his face?[emoji6][emoji23]



Hey, don't make fun of Rick. He's a cool dude. Helped people flee the Nazis, and ran a great cafe.


----------



## moresnow (Nov 16, 2018)

This smells….

Fishy


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2018)

Because . . . just because.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 16, 2018)

Currently cords of wood delivered in my town on Craigslist are $ 300-325, I scrounge and processes all my wood, I like the exercise and the heat, I have the time to put into it, but I could easily earn the money to buy it by working an extra day at work a couple times a month.

The firewood dealer isn't getting rich at 240 a cord


----------



## maple1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Just saw this thread. 

OP had to be trolling....


----------



## hickoryhoarder (Nov 17, 2018)

I don't pay $80 for a rick (face cord).  More like 60, delivered.  But either way, the guy doing it doesn't make much.  No one around here makes a living at selling firewood.  It's a way they can make an extra $1000 or $3000 per year.   If the guy charges me $60, I give him $65.

Here's how most of them seem to do their work around me.  They find downed trees on national forest land or their own land. They go in with a pickup truck and chainsaw. Then they take it back and run it through a power splitter.  Then they stack it. At some point they fill the truck and take it to a customer, and make a whopping $120-135.  Part of which goes to pay for the truck, the chainsaw, the splitter, and the gas.

The wood I buy costs almost the same as natural gas per BTU (I heat mainly with natural gas; I'm in a small city).  These days natural gas is super cheap, compared to the price of other things like food or rent.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 17, 2018)

maple1 said:


> Just saw this thread.
> 
> OP had to be trolling....


Yup, stir the pot and leave...


----------



## jetsam (Nov 18, 2018)

BIGChrisNH said:


> Dropping the trees in the woods, hauling them out, bucking them up, chipping/disposing of the brush, splitting the logs. It's a lot of work, not to mention the equipment, etc. I get asked for some of my wood every year, I think it's crazy someone would think I would just give it away.



I've had several houseguests who saw the stove and wanted to try splitting some wood. Most of them couldn't believe how much work it was to swing a maul and break up a couple little rounds.

After I explain that they are only doing the easy/fun/quick 5% of the job,  I get the feeling that they don't all run home to buy a wood stove.


----------



## TJ1 (Nov 18, 2018)

If I had to buy wood to heat our house it would be cheaper to use electricity to power the heat pump which then converts to natural gas at about 35 degrees.
I wouldnt think about selling any wood we have split and stacked. It takes a lot of energy to create these wood piles. All the trees we cut are on our own property. There are plenty of huge white oaks blown over by a tornado 18 months ago that I can't even give away and all are within driving distance of a atv or tractor.


----------



## TJ1 (Nov 18, 2018)

af2018 said:


> I got quoted for $80 per face cord.
> $960 for four full cords.
> 
> Im trying to rationalize it and would appreciate clarification.
> ...



Why don't you try going out and cutting down a tree, bucking, then splitting a cord. Then load it up and deliver and come back and tell us how you only did $30 worth of work.


----------



## jetsam (Nov 18, 2018)

TJ1 said:


> If I had to buy wood to heat our house it would be cheaper to use electricity to power the heat pump which then converts to natural gas at about 35 degrees.
> I wouldnt think about selling any wood we have split and stacked. It takes a lot of energy to create these wood piles. All the trees we cut are on our own property. There are plenty of huge white oaks blown over by a tornado 18 months ago that I can't even give away and all are within driving distance of a atv or tractor.



Oh jeez, I was just out in the woods scrounging standing dead pine.

I will be right over to your place!


----------



## mcstatz5829 (Nov 18, 2018)

I paid $300/cord.  Had them price in stacking in my racks so 
1) I wouldn’t have to do it myself
2) I knew I wasn’t being shorted.

Seems pricy to me, but I run a low capital, high labor business.  I wouldn’t know how to price something that involved so much capital outlay and bankers asking for their loans to be repaid.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2018)

Suspecting the OP to be a man of short stature, large nose with warts and a slight green skin tone with large feet and a walking stick - I am gonna stick a fork in this one. Not much else can be said, anyhow.


----------

